# Imitation Snow



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I want to use fake snow on a XMAS layout, but not the Spray stuff that is nearly impossible to get off, and it can damage paint.

I saw a guy at the Neuse River Show in Raleigh NC, this past weekend who was sprinkling a fake snow from a can. I asked what it was and then completely forgot the answer.

This was a sprinkle on snow it was dry and easy to clean up, does anyone have any idea what this is or where to get it?

Thank you in advance,
Aflyer


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

I know Woodland Scenics has a snow that looks pretty good. 

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/sn140/page/1

Worth checking out. I used to have a bag of shaved plastic I used as snow for larger scale trains. It didnt look half bad from a distance, but it was a little staticy and stuck to everything making it a pain in the butt to get rid of.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

White paint and bathtub caulk...freshens up pretty easily with more white paint...


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Shay, didn't you sprinkle something on your diorama to make snow effect?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

broox said:


> Shay, didn't you sprinkle something on your diorama to make snow effect?


Brooks, 
That sounds like what I am looking for, what the fellow at the show had looked like a bigger version of an Ajax or Comet cleanser container. LOL

Thank you all for your responses,

Aflyer


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Broox...I've pondered adding pearlescent glitter, just been too lazy. I expect fantastic results...should I ever get a round tuit.


----------

